# CPC-H-A seeking employment in Washington State



## carjjen (Oct 11, 2012)

Carol Jensen
1977 Fircrest Avenue                                                                                                 360-632-7757
Coupeville,WA  98239                                                                                 carjjen@gmail.com
OBJECTIVE:  I am seeking employment as a coder at a hospital, outpatient/ancillary center, ambulatory surgery center, clinic or physician's office.  I became CPC-H certified in September of 2012 and my extensive experience as a transcriptionist/speech recognition editor enables my knowledge of disease processes, anatomy, physiology and procedural techniques to successfully transition to coding.

My certification affirms mastery-level proficiency to accurately code in a timely manner medical diseases and conditions, outpatient diagnostic and therapeutic procedures, emergency department services, ambulatory surgery, and observation service encounters.  I am proficient in the constant reimbursement and rule changes for anesthesia, surgical services, radiology, pathology and medicine procedures as well as evaluation and management assignment, Medicare and Medicaid. My certification also covered the basic concepts of MS-DRGs and ICD-9-CM Volume 3 procedure coding and updating the Charge Description Master. 

EMPLOYMENT HISTORY
Whidbey General Hospital                           June 2003-Transcription dept outsourced 10/31/ 2011          
  Coupeville, WA        		Medical Transcriptionist -Acute care, Diagnostic Imaging, Nuclear Medicine

Medquist/M-Modal                                                   May 1998-June 2003
Independent Contractor/Medical Transcriptionist- Acute care, orthopedic surgery

Proscript                                                                    May 1998-June 2003
Independent Contractor/Medical Transcriptionist-Physiatry, workers compensation

Santa Barbara Transcription Service                     May 1998-June 2003
Independent Contractor/Medical Transcriptionist-
Acute care, general surgery, hand surgery, workers compensation

Santa Barbara Medical Foundation Clinic        August 1987-Transcription dept outsourced May 1998
Santa Barbara, CA             Medical Transcriptionist                                          
            Multispecialty, Workers compensation/Neurology, Diagnostic Imaging,  
            Outpatient Surgery, Infectious Disease and Oncology        
  Transcription Department Lead                                December 1993-May 1998

Santa Barbara Transcription Service                     July 1981-August 1987         
Independent Contractor/Medical Transcriptionist
Acute Care/Hospital, General Surgery, Hand Surgery, Workers Compensation

Michael Henderson, MD/Seth Anderson, MD       July 1981-August 1987
Santa Barbara, CA                Independent Contractor/Medical Transcriptionist     
Oncology and Infectious Disease

Hand Surgery Associates of Santa Barbara           July 1981-August 1987
Gary Crawford, MD, Dennis Phelps, MD, Ian Winspur, MD
Independent Contractor/Medical Transcriptionist

Santa Barbara Medical Foundation Clinic February 1979-July 1981
Santa Barbara, CA                                                      Medical Transcriptionist
            Multispecialty/Workers compensation/Neurology, Diagnostic Imaging,    
            Outpatient Surgery, Infectious Disease and Oncology

Sansum Medical Clinic                                             June 1976-January 1979
 Santa Barbara, CA                                                    Medical Transcriptionist
 Multispecialty Clinical Transcription, Diagnostic Imaging, Outpatient Surgery

EDUCATION
Santa Barbara City College                   Graduate -       Associate in Arts degree/
Santa Barbara, CA                                                   Medical Assistant Program

American Association of Professional Coders    Certificate of completion - CPC-H  course

CERTIFICATION   Certified Professional Coder – Hospital- Apprentice  #01213062 
MEMBER     American Association of Professional Coders


----------

